# Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?



## pesion (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

klingt ein bischen heftig, aber wir suchen einen Anbieter welche uns eine 118XX freischaltet. Wir suchen aber einen Seriösen Anbieter und kein "schmuddel" oder zwielichtigen Anbieter.

Wer kennt sich da besser aus als Ihr, welche die ganze Zeit mit schwarzen Schafen hört etc.

Hintergrund:

Wir sind eine kleine Firma, welche Objekte verwaltet. Leider rufen unsere Kunden in der Zwischenzeit ständig an und wollen Infos von uns haben z.B. Wo finden die einen Gärtner der was taugt. Wer kann einen Container stellen......................... Wir geben das unseren Kunden immer kostenlos und sind bald mehr kostenlose Verwaltung:cry: Jetzt meinte unser Kunde:
Hi wir würden auch dafür zahlen. Macht doch so ne Infoauskunft. Die rufen wir gerne an. Wir verzichten dann nicht auf den Service und die Qualität und ihr kommt von den Kosten raus.

Aber was oder wer ist schon ein Seriöser Anbieter von diesen 118xx Nummern? A: Wollen wir ja unser Geld danach auch bekommen B: Wollen wir ja nicht das unsere Kunden (große Firmen aus der Lebensmittelbereich) das die nachher von zig angerufen werden oder SMS bekommen oder sonst was

gruss

pesion

wäre nett wenn ihr uns helft. Wir wollen Seriös und anständig bleiben


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hallo,

eine Auskunftsnummer ist dafür definitiv überdimensioniert, zu teuer im Unterhalt und schlicht am Thema vorbei. Für diesen Einsatzbereich reicht eine "stinknormale" 01805-Nummer oder wenn es etwas mehr Gewinn sein darf, auch eine 0900er-Nummer. 

Aber sobald diese Nummer geschaltet ist, werden die Kundenanrufe mit diesen Fragen schlagartig aufhören .

Wir dürfen hier keine Empfehlungen abgeben, das Netz ist allerdings voll mit verschiedenen Angeboten.

Bei uns wird eine 01805-Nummer im Impressum genutzt, aus zwei Gründen.
Zum einen werden durch die entstehenden Kosten Spassanrufer ferngehalten. Zum anderen kann man eine 01805-Nummer beliebig vermitteln lassen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## pesion (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hi danke für die Hilfe.

Naja bei der 0180 sind ja gerade mal die Telefonkosten abgedeckt:cry: sprich unser Wissen hauen wir immer noch für 0 raus :unzufrieden:

Die 0900 sind ja in den Konzernen in der Zwischenzeit gesperrt weil naja. man hat ja Ahnung was meistens mit den 0900 läuft.

Es gibt doch diese 118XX Nummern. wo man dann z.b. den Frauennamen sagt und dann verbunden wird oder in einer Astroline landet. Sowas meinen wir. Das wäre ne einfach Nummer mit 5 Zeichen und ich denke auch net so teuer oder?


gruss

pesion


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hallo,

wo 0900er gesperrt sind, sind sicherlich die 118xx-Nummern ebenfalls gesperrt.  Weil beide sind "böse". Und da die 118xx-Auskunftsnummern inzwischen massivst missbraucht wurden, ist deren Ruf ebenfalls ruiniert.

Zudem diese Auskunftsgasse ausschliesslich für Telekommunikationsanbieter geschaltet werden, welche sie dann mit den bekannten Stichworten untervermieten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*



pesion schrieb:


> Wir wollen Seriös und anständig bleiben


Dann müsst ihr entweder dem Trend folgen oder euch weiterhin gratis zum Buddel machen. Wenn letzteres euch das nicht wert ist, steht bereits hier eine Gewinnabsicht dahinter und schon könntet ihr einen "Mehrwert" anbieten, der euch nur schwer von unseriösen Firmen unterscheiden lässt.
Eine 0900er Numer an sich ist nichts schlechtes, zumal deren Kostenangabe kostenlos vor dem Gespräch erfolgt. Man könnte nun z. B. ein Band schalten, bei dem der Anrufer auf diese Nummer und deren Preis freundlich aber bestimmt verwiesen wird. Die Kosten für den Anruf könnt ihr selbst festlegen und das müsen keine 1,99/Min. sein! Der Preis kann variabel gestaltet werden, z. B. für Pauschalauskünfte bis zu 1 Min. 25 Cent und dann gestaffelt. Oder ihr nutzt Pauschalabrechnungen, für z. B. 15 Min. Support zu x€.
Mehrwertnumernanbieter machen euch da bestimmt ein entsprechendes Angebot.


----------



## pesion (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hi,

zuerstmal danke an euch alle für die Hilfe :-D finde das wirklich stark von euch, das ihr helft. Gerade weil ihr ja ein Verbraucherschutzforum seid und wir ja in einer gewissen Art "Anbieter" werden. Daher sehe ich das auch nicht als selbstverständlich an.

Jetzt aber genug mit dem schleimen :scherzkeks:

Nach dem ganzen Lesestoff etc. hatten wir heute morgen Meeting sowohl intern als auch mit dem Kunden telefonisch und ihm eure Ansätze gesagt etc.

Dabei sind ein paar Sachen rausgekommen:

Unsere Kunden schalten keine 0900 Nummern frei bei sich (also sprich das sie die anrufen können). Da hier der interne Missbrauch entstehen könnte. Sie nicht in der Lage sind jede Nummer zuzuordnen und das wo ich gestern schon extra nachgelesen hatte. Weil es ja da kostenlose Bandansagen gibt ............. Man rechtlich am sichersten wäre und und und


Eine Pauschalabrechnung kommt am Anfang auch nicht in Frage. Wir haben den Vorschlag gemacht wie Reducal. Das wollen Sie jedoch auch nicht, weil man ja nicht wüsste wie lange so ein Telefongespräch dauern könnte. Auch will das unser Chef nicht. Weil er dann meint:"Wenn ein Anruf pauschal 5 Euro kostet und ne Std dauert is es für den Arsch"


Allerdings finden alle diese blöde 118xy Gassenschaltung in Verbindung mit einem Keyword bei einem dritt Anbieter der so ein Keyword einrichtet. Als den heiligen Gral:wall: und spinnen sogar weiter und weiter und weiter. Weil der Kunde meinte: "Hammer man könnte für jeden Bereich ein Keyword einrichten" nach dem Motto

118xy Keyword: Winterdienst
118xy Keyword: um das Gebäude
118xy Keyword: im Gebäude

also so nach dem Motto. Was ich ansich davon halte ist ne andere Geschichte. Weil die meinten auch, das man sich das viel besser merken könnte wie ne 0900 Nummer:roll: (nein unsere Kunden speichern wohl keine Nummer im Handy ab) Die machen das wohl wie ich früher als Kind die Telefonnummer von der Oma im Kopf und so

Ok jedenfalls is jetzt meine Aufgabe eine "Anständige" dritt Anbieter zu finden welcher diese Keywords einrichtet:wall:. Ok ich kann sogar damit leben, weil es ja auch ansich Verbraucherschutz ist. Ich denke bei dem Drittanbieter gibt es auch solche und solche. Auch is mir klar, das hier ein Verbraucherforum ist. Aber wir wollen ja für unsere Kunden auch nur das beste und nicht noch einem schlimmen Finger a unsere Kontakte zuspielen und b zu Umsatz verhelfen

darum bitte. Gibt es Branchengrößen. Weil ich meine so ne 0900 würde ich auch nur bei dem gróßen T schalten und nicht sonst wo

gruss

pesion


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Also, nach kurzem PN-Verkehr will ich mal hier abkürzen. Wenn ich Google bemühe, komme ich schnell auf ein anderes Forum. Dort haben dir Helge und die anderen zwei schon geschrieben (das kam von Wahlhesse hier auch so) dass ihr die Bedingungen für 118xx-Nummern nicht erfüllt. Also tut ihr weder euch noch euren Kunden damit einen Gefallen, solche Nummern für Dienste, die keine TK-Auskunftdienste sind, schalten zu lassen.



			
				Gestzgeber und BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Auskunftsrufnummern (118xy) dürfen nur für den Betrieb eines Auskunftsdienstes im Sinne von § 3 Nr. 2a TKG und zusätzlich für den Betrieb eines Vermittlungsdienstes auf der Grundlage von § 95 Abs. 2 Satz 1 TKG genutzt werden. Auskunftsdienste sind bundesweit jederzeit telefonisch erreichbare Dienste, die ausschließlich der neutralen Weitergabe von Rufnummer, Name, Anschrift sowie zusätzlichen Angaben von Telekommunikationsnutzern dienen


 Bundesnetzagentur | 118


----------



## talk (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hallo pesion,

zum Thema "Mehrwertdienste über 118xy" noch ein paar Gedanken von
mir:

Gerade diese 118xy-Nummern werden gerne von "nicht jugendfreien"
Diensten über dieses Weitervermittlungs-Hintertürchen genutzt. 
Von daher gewinnt man durch die Verwendung von 118xy statt
0900 in meinen Augen keinen Vertrauensvorsprung o.ä., eher im
Gegenteil.

Zudem landet der Anrufer immer zuerst beim externen Auskunftsdienstleister
und wird erst dann weiterverbunden. Dem Kunden gegenüber muß also
klar mitgeteilt werden, daß er unbedingt das Codewort braucht, denn
sonst kommt er nicht weiter.

Außerdem ist zu vermuten, daß viele Nutzer nicht nur 0900, sondern
auch 118xy gesperrt haben. Im Grunde besteht bei jeder Rufnummerngasse
mit Ausschüttungen ein entsprechendes Mißbrauchsrisiko.

Und für den Anbieter des Mehrwertdienstes selbst dürften die Ausschüttungen
bei 118xy in der Regel tendenziell niedriger sein als bei 0900 (schließlich muß
der Carrier ja auch noch die Auskunfts-Infrastruktur finanzieren).

Wenn Ihr trotz all dieser Bedenken () dennoch an der 118xy-Idee festhalten
wollt, könnt Ihr z.B. bei xxx oder xxxx mal Euer Glück versuchen, siehe 
dazu z.B. folgende Links:

xxx

Beide sind größere Anbieter auf dem Mehrwertdienstemarkt -
demnach richten sie sich aber tendenziell auch eher an etwas
größere Kunden (wenn dann also nur 5 Anrufe im Monat eingehen,
wird sich das eher nicht lohnen )

cu talk


----------



## 118xx (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Das ganze Keywordgerümpel dient m.E allein der Umgehung der Vorschriften zu Mehrwertdiensten insbesonderen der Rufnummerngasse 0900. Andere Einsatzgebiete als Schmuddelkram und Astro/Horoskope kenne ich nicht.

Auskunftsnummern sind für Auskünfte zu Rufnummern gedacht und ggf. eine Weiterleitung zu der erfragten Rufnummer. Es muss daher ohnehin für jedes Keyword eine Rufnummer geschaltet werden, reine Weiterleitung zu Diensten ist unzulässig. Schaltest Du eine Ortsnummer kannst Du nicht beliebige Preise verlangen. Also musst Du ohnehin an eine 0900 weitervermitteln. Dann kannst Du aber auch direkt eine 0900ter schalten. Es sei denn Du willst 0900-Sperren umgehen oder die Inanspruchnahme von 0900-Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung verschleiern.

Seriöse Anbieter im 118ter Gewerbe. Wo sollen die plötzlich herkommen? Meiner Meinung nach diejenigen, die bei dem Keywordmist nicht mitmachen.


----------



## pesion (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hi,

ja darum geht es wohl, das wir die 0900 umgehen müssen:cry: Da die obere Konzernleitung unserer Kunden ansich nicht für Leistung zahlen wollen *geiz is geil* Früher konnten wir noch Rechnungen schreiben für zusatz Beratung bzw Hilfestellung. Sowas geht heute leider nicht mehr und wir schauen in die Röhre.

Die Bereichsleiter wollen den Service halt egal wie. Können sich aber über die oberen Chefs nicht durchsetzen. Also heißt es:

ja wir gehen diesen Weg

nein wir gehen ihn nicht (und machen damit wirklich Verlust)

Hatte heute noch ein längeres Gespräch mit einem Kunden und der meinte: Natürlich sind wir die Auskunft für sie schlecht hin. Er gab mir sogar ein Bsp welches ich erst vor er Woche mit ihm hatte!!

Ging so

*KLingel Klingel*
Ich: Firma xxx sie sprechen mit Herrn xxx 
Er  : Hi hier yyy Firma yyyy. Wir haben doch in Stuttgart ne Lagerhalle
Ich: ääääääääääähhhhhhhh keine Ahnung wr betreuen nur die   
      Produktionsgebäude von euch.
Er:  Egal wir brauchen da so einen Rohrreiniger, welchen nehmt ihr in 
      Stuttgart welchem kann man da vertrauen?
Ich: da nehmen wir immer die Firma AAA die is klasse billig schnell das 
      passt.

Wie meinte er: Das einzige was euch von der Auskunft unterscheidet ist das ihr Ahnung von den Handwerkern habt und nur die mit guten Erfahrungen weiter gebt und net wie die Auskunft einfach 5 Adressen an den Kopf geworfen bekommt und keine Ahnung hat was man da anruft.

Soooooooooo lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Wir haben so wie es aussieh nur den Weg über sowas mit der 118xx + Keyword zu gehen oder es weiter für 0 anzubieten. Wir können den Konzernen nichts vorschreiben sondern uns anpassen.

ist traurig aber wahr und sorry mein Gehalt möchte ich doch einfach bekommen

gruss

pesion


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Jetzt sollten wir allmählich in die Plauderecke verschoben werden, denn meine nächste Frage wäre, um welche Größenordnungen es überhaupt geht? Wie viel Zeitaufwand muss ein (gehalts-)durchschnittlicher Mitarbeiter monatl. für den zusätzlichen Service aufbringen und wie viele Mitarbeiter sind betroffen/eingebunden. Hier sind statistische Werte erstmal gefragt!


----------



## pesion (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

boah du stellst Fragen,

ich denke das kann man derzeit ganz schlecht sagen. Da wir bisher ja keine Zeiterfassung für sowas haben. Aber bei mir gehen sicher am Tag 1-3 Std dafür drauf zum Teil am Tag. Weil ich aber auch z.B bei dem Bsp oben dann ja doch den Klempner anrufen soll und mit dem reden soll das er es vorzieht............Das ganze nimmt stark zu. Da heute jeder wartet bis es zu spät ist. Sprich die Dachrinne wird nich mehr 1 x Jahr geelehrt sondern wenn se überläuft bzw alle Rohre schon verstopft hat:roll: Dann erwartet unser Kunde natürlich schnelle Hilfe.

Man muss aber halt auch sagen, das unsere Kunden (übrigens kommen die aus dem Einzelhandel) das eher der Faulheit und aus Angst herraus machen. Er müsste ja sonst bei der Auskunft anrufen und sich helfen lassen und wüsste nicht was er für Leistungen bekommt. Wenn er dann über den Tisch gezogen wird und die Rechnung sau teuer ist. Macht ihn sein Chef wieder platt, weil er Geld raushaut. Oder noch besser er hat Geld rausgehauen und vielleicht keine Leistung dafür bekomme.

Der Handwerker freut sich am Ende. Der Kunde noch mehr und wir schauen in die Röhre. Zu unseren Kunden kann ich aber auch nicht sagen:"ne gibt keine infos mehr für umme" Gerade jetzt in der Wirtschaftstlage ist das ein wenig schwer

gruss

pesion


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

O.k. du machst 1-3 Stunden pro Tag und deine Kollegen? Verrechnet das halt mit euren Überstunden, solange ihr noch einen Job dort habt!  Ich kenne Unternehmen, da werden bis zu 60 Wochenstunden gefordert aber nur 38 bezahlt.

Was sagen deine Bosse eigentlich zum Thema Kundenbindung, Kundendienst, Kundenfreundlichkeit, Service? Anstatt über Bezahlung selbstverständlicher Nebenleistungen nachzudenken würde ich diese Frage ins Spiel bringen, da sicher Folgeaufträge (die dem Betrieb wirklich bringen) dadurch in Aussicht gestellt werden.


----------



## pesion (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Hi,

also bei meinen Kollegen is es net viel anders. Auserdem kommt man gar nemme zum Tagesgeschäft.

bezahlt bekommen wir alle Std. Das ist hier nicht das Problem ansich. Jo bisher war das alles bei uns Kundenservice. Auch gerade bei Objekten wo wir die Innenverwaltung haben, helfen wir auch gerne drausen weiter.........................

jetzt langt es halt auch meinem Chef. Wir helfen bei Objekten die wir gar nicht haben gerade wegen der Kundenbindung gerade wegen Folgeaufträgen.


Aber ok das dreht sich im Kreis, weil eine Lösung is es halt so auch nicht wie es jetzt ist udn geholfen wird mir wohl auch net:roll:

gruss

pesion


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Seriöser Anbieter für 118XX Auskunftsnummer?*

Tja, wir haben hier gegeben was wir konnten. Aber wir sind nunmal keine Spezialisten in Sachen Unternehmensberatung. Daher müssen wir hier nun auch die Bremse ziehen, da es inzwischen doch zu weit am Thema vorbeigeht. Daher auch schon das Verschieben des Threads hierhin.

Es bleibt euch somit nur übrig, Spezialisten zur Problemlösung zu finden oder schlicht die Kunden umzuerziehen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------

